# DELL XPS15z gesichtet - Dell goes vs. Apple



## loop (15. Mai 2011)

Nachdem vor kurzem das Aus für die Adamo-Serie von Dell eingeläutert wurde, kündigte sich heute sein indirekter Nachfolger an.
Auf der Facebook-Fanseite von Dell kann man exklusiv einige Bilder und einen kurzen Trailer des neuen Notebooks sehen. So zeigt sich das neue Dell im Design ähnlich dem der MacBook Pros, bleibt jedoch auch in gewisser Hinsicht dem Design der aktuellen XPS Serie treu. Das Notebook selber zeichnet sich durch ein extrem flaches Design aus, kann aber zugleich die neueste Hardware fassen. So lassen Gerüchte vermelden, dass die aktuellen Sandybridge i5 und i7 Prozessoren eingebaut werden können. Ob es eine dedizierte GPU geben wird, ist bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt unklar. Eventuell wird aus mobilitätsgründen auf die integrierte HD3000 GPU gesetzt, andererseits könnte auch eine umschaltbare Lösung durch Nvidias Optimus-Technologie erfolgen.
Nach eigenen Schätzungen könnte sich die Gesamthöhe der unteren Baseunit auf lediglich ~15mm beschränken, obwohl das Notebook trotzdem ein optisches Laufwerk besitzt.
Wir können also gespannt sein, was dieses neue Prestige-Notebook seinem Hauptkonkurrenten Apple entgegenzusetzen hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5KERWR-yXk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Mai 2011)

Oho, na wenn es für die Akkuanzeige mal nicht eine Patentklage von Apple gibt. Oder für die Bauhöhe, die ist bestimmt auch lizensiert.


----------



## localhost (15. Mai 2011)

Wird sicher genauso viel kosten wie aktuelle Macbooks.


----------



## Ezio (15. Mai 2011)

Das Displayschanier ist mal richtig hässlich und die Innenseite sieht nach Plastik aus


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2011)

Angst das andere Hersteller auch endlich auf den Designzug aufspringen und das nicht eine Appledomaene bleibt?

Bisschen noch an der Einfachheit der Bedienung arbeiten und es gibt keine wirklichen Gruende mehr fuer Applezeugs 


Schick was Dell macht, wenn die Preise noch im Rahmen bleiben


----------



## TheKampfkugel (15. Mai 2011)

Sieht man in dem Video nicht auf der rechten Seite einen Schlitz, der verdächtig nach Laufwerk aussieht?


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Mai 2011)

TheKampfkugel schrieb:


> Sieht man in dem Video nicht auf der rechten Seite einen Schlitz, der verdächtig nach Laufwerk aussieht?


 
Könnte tatsächlich ein Laufwerk sein, wenn ich mal schnell aus der User-News zitieren darf: 





> obwohl das Notebook trotzdem ein optisches Laufwerk besitzt.



Also könntest du ja durchaus Recht haben... Das sieht man übrigens auch auf den Bildern. ^^


----------



## TheKampfkugel (16. Mai 2011)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Könnte tatsächlich ein Laufwerk sein, wenn ich mal schnell aus der User-News zitieren darf:
> 
> Also könntest du ja durchaus Recht haben... Das sieht man übrigens auch auf den Bildern. ^^


 Ohh, habe mich da wohl verlesen gehabt sry


----------



## jimbo24 (16. Mai 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Angst das andere Hersteller auch endlich auf den Designzug aufspringen und das nicht eine Appledomaene bleibt?
> 
> Bisschen noch an der Einfachheit der Bedienung arbeiten und es gibt keine wirklichen Gruende mehr fuer Applezeugs


 
Trotzdem läuft auf den Kisten immernoch Windoof. Mindestens ein Grund sich die Notebooks nicht zu kaufen. Wer einmal mit einem Mac gearbeitet hat, gibt die Kiste nicht wieder her.


----------



## NOOKYN (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade erst ein MacBook Pro 15" gekauft (Musik, Bildbearbeitung etc.), besitze daneben aber natürlich auch noch meinen Gaming-Rechner mit Windows 7 und auch wenn ich gerne mit meinem MacBook arbeite, finde ich nicht das man Apple jetzt dafür zum Himmel loben muss!

Arbeite trotzdem gerne mit meinem Rechner und Windows 7, beide Seiten haben ihre Vorteile und auch ihre Schwächen! Diesen Hype um Apple finde ich ziemlich unnötig, also muss man Windows nicht so hinstellen als wenn es der letzte Dreck ist, deswegen finde ich solche Sätze wie: "Wer einmal mit einem Mac gearbeitet hat, gibt die Kiste nicht wieder her" etwas übertrieben und schwachsinnig!  Aber jedem das seine! 

BTT:

Finde das Design recht ansprechend, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und ich bin froh das gewisse Designs nicht Apple-Only bleiben (bzw. sehen ja nicht identisch aus, aber der Alu Look etc. kommt halt recht gut rüber und das weiß nicht nur Apple! )! 

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## jimbo24 (16. Mai 2011)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> Ich habe mir *gerade erst* ein MacBook Pro 15" gekauft (Musik, Bildbearbeitung etc.), besitze daneben aber natürlich auch noch meinen Gaming-Rechner mit Windows 7 und auch wenn ich gerne mit meinem MacBook arbeite, finde ich nicht das man Apple jetzt dafür zum Himmel loben muss!
> 
> Arbeite trotzdem gerne mit meinem Rechner und Windows 7, beide Seiten haben ihre Vorteile und auch ihre Schwächen! Diesen Hype um Apple finde ich ziemlich unnötig, also muss man Windows nicht so hinstellen als wenn es der letzte Dreck ist, deswegen finde ich solche Sätze wie: "Wer einmal mit einem Mac gearbeitet hat, gibt die Kiste nicht wieder her" etwas übertrieben und schwachsinnig!  Aber jedem das seine!


 
Anscheinend arbeitest Du noch nicht lange genug mit Deinem Mac. Warte nochmal ein paar Monate ab, dann bist Du größer geworden und verstehst auch solche Äußerungen.


----------



## Datachild (16. Mai 2011)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> "Wer einmal mit einem Mac gearbeitet hat, gibt die Kiste nicht wieder her" etwas übertrieben und schwachsinnig!  Aber jedem das seine!


 Rischtischh


----------



## Intelfan (16. Mai 2011)

> Trotzdem läuft auf den Kisten immernoch Windoof. Mindestens ein Grund  sich die Notebooks nicht zu kaufen. Wer einmal mit einem Mac gearbeitet  hat, gibt die Kiste nicht wieder her.



Hmm... na ja... Arbeite zwangsweise mitm Mac und ich muss sagen, das Windoof mir 1000x besser gefällt als Mac OSX.. Und so viel stabiler wie es immer gelobt wird ist es auch nicht.. Passsiert oft genug das das Ding abschmiert und 3h arbeit Futsch sind.. Also sage mir, was an Mac OSX so viel besser ist.. 

Aber jedem seine eigene Meinung..


----------



## Seven (16. Mai 2011)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade erst ein MacBook Pro 15" gekauft (Musik, Bildbearbeitung etc.), besitze daneben aber natürlich auch noch meinen Gaming-Rechner mit Windows 7 und auch wenn ich gerne mit meinem MacBook arbeite, finde ich nicht das man Apple jetzt dafür zum Himmel loben muss!
> 
> Arbeite trotzdem gerne mit meinem Rechner und Windows 7, beide Seiten haben ihre Vorteile und auch ihre Schwächen! Diesen Hype um Apple finde ich ziemlich unnötig, also muss man Windows nicht so hinstellen als wenn es der letzte Dreck ist, deswegen finde ich solche Sätze wie: "Wer einmal mit einem Mac gearbeitet hat, gibt die Kiste nicht wieder her" etwas übertrieben und schwachsinnig!  Aber jedem das seine!
> 
> ...



Richtig! 

OT:

Finde das der Laptop interessant aussieht. Bin mal auf richtige Bilder gespannt.


----------



## graefchen (16. Mai 2011)

Der Laptop sieht ganz in Prdnung aus, gut finde ich dass sich jemand mal an Apple "ranwagt" und denen Konkurrenz bietet auch wenn ich nicht glaube dass das unbedingt erfolgreich sein  wird.


----------



## loop (16. Mai 2011)

Ein hauptsächlicher Genickbruch wäre wohl ein zu schlechtes Display. Dell muss auf alle Fälle mind. 1600x900 Pixel bieten und zugleich einen Kontrast von sagen wir mal mind. 600:1. Denn auch dieses Merkmal macht ein Notebook extrem aus.
Zudem sollte es natürlich eine gute Laufzeit besitzen, sowie nicht zu laut sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2011)

jimbo24 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend arbeitest Du noch nicht lange genug mit Deinem Mac. Warte nochmal ein paar Monate ab, dann bist Du größer geworden und verstehst auch solche Äußerungen.



Ich brauche auf meinem MB Pro min. zu 50% Windows aka Windoof 

Es haben beide OS vor und nachteile 
Aber das alle bei Apple auf Design klau tour sind ist echt arm egal ob beim Phone Pad oder Book

MfG


----------



## NOOKYN (17. Mai 2011)

jimbo24 schrieb:


> Anscheinend arbeitest Du noch nicht lange genug mit Deinem Mac. Warte nochmal ein paar Monate ab, dann bist Du größer geworden und verstehst auch solche Äußerungen.


 
Okay, die Aussage finde ich fast noch schwachsinniger!  Was hat denn das mit dem Alter zu tun? Bzw. du beziehst es auf die Größe, bin 1.87cm groß glaube kaum das ich noch wachse tut mir leid!  Ich bin 19 Jahre jung, aber glaube nicht das ich zu Jung dafür bin solche Aussagen zu treffen wie die vorherige. Ich kann dir zu 100% versichern, das ich auch mit 26 noch diese Aussage treffen würde bzw. wenn ich längere Zeit mit meinem MacBook gearbeitet habe (arbeite übrigens auch schon länger mit Apple ) denn wie schon gesagt bieten beide Systeme ihre Vor- und Nachteile und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern.

Ich will weder das eine noch das andere missen, also würde ich auch nicht das andere loben und das andere in Grund und Boden verfluchen wie es "einige" gerne tun. Deswegen werde ich deine Aussage auch nicht verstehen, egal wie Alt ich bin oder wie lange ich mit Mac arbeite, da ich finde dass es einfach nicht sehr Sinnvoll ist Apple als das Ultimatum hinzustellen und so zu tun als wenn Windows der letzte Dreck ist, denn das entspricht in keinstem Sinne der Wahrheit.

 Aber wie schon gesagt, jedem das seine! 

greetings Steven


----------



## belle (18. Mai 2011)

jimbo24 schrieb:


> Anscheinend arbeitest Du noch nicht lange genug mit Deinem Mac. Warte nochmal ein paar Monate ab, dann bist Du größer geworden und verstehst auch solche Äußerungen.



Ich denke nicht, vielleicht solltest du einfach mal von Windows 98 auf Windows 7 umsteigen und in ordentliche Hardware zu niedrigeren Preisen investieren.
 Generell denke ich, dass das einfache, stilsichere und meiner Meinung nach schöne "Apple-Design" dennoch keine allzu hohen Preise rechtfertigt, genausowenig wie das angepriesene Betriebssystem, was auch Sicherheitslücken hat wie alle anderen auch und Hardware (wenn auch aufeinander abgestimmt), welche definitiv nicht in einem Verhältnis zu den Kosten steht. Ich kann den Hype um Apple nicht nachvollziehen, zudem ihr genauso oder sogar noch mehr ausspioniert werdet als von Microsoft.
Wer also einen schönen, unauffälligen Laptop mit ordentlicher Qualität und kompatiblem Betriebssystem sucht, ist mit dem Dell sicherlich gut beraten, solange der Preis fair ist.


----------



## einblumentopf (18. Mai 2011)

Hui wieder ein Plastikbomer Apple-Klon.  Nachdem die Kopiermaschinerie von Samsung in der 9er Serie hoffentlich ihren Gipfel gefunden hat, fangen jetzt also die anderen Hersteller an. Als Designer bei einem der Konzerne käme ich mir jedenfalls ziemlich dämlich vor, wenn das alles ist was ich "eigenständig" auf die Beine stellen kann. Naja sei es drum. Für einen Preis von max. 800,- wird es sicher kein schlechtes Produkt sein. Es gibt ja wesentlich schlechtere Hersteller als Dell *Hust* Ahorn *Hust* .


----------



## CHICOLORES (18. Mai 2011)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> Okay, die Aussage finde ich fast noch schwachsinniger!  Was hat denn das mit dem Alter zu tun? Bzw. du beziehst es auf die Größe, bin 1.87cm groß glaube kaum das ich noch wachse tut mir leid!  Ich bin 19 Jahre jung, aber glaube nicht das ich zu Jung dafür bin solche Aussagen zu treffen wie die vorherige. Ich kann dir zu 100% versichern, das ich auch mit 26 noch diese Aussage treffen würde bzw. wenn ich längere Zeit mit meinem MacBook gearbeitet habe (arbeite übrigens auch schon länger mit Apple ) denn wie schon gesagt bieten beide Systeme ihre Vor- und Nachteile und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern.
> 
> Ich will weder das eine noch das andere missen, also würde ich auch nicht das andere loben und das andere in Grund und Boden verfluchen wie es "einige" gerne tun. Deswegen werde ich deine Aussage auch nicht verstehen, egal wie Alt ich bin oder wie lange ich mit Mac arbeite, da ich finde dass es einfach nicht sehr Sinnvoll ist Apple als das Ultimatum hinzustellen und so zu tun als wenn Windows der letzte Dreck ist, denn das entspricht in keinstem Sinne der Wahrheit.
> 
> ...


 
jedem das seine, nur mir das meiste ^^

ich hab auch jahrelang nicht verstanden warum menschen an nem Mac arbeiten ... MÜSSEN (diese aussage an sich ist schon krass)

dann habe ich meine Freundin kennengelernt ... grafikdesignerin ... kein plan von PC's und davon viel! Als wir dann mal auf das thema apple/pc zu sprechen kamen zeigte sie mir unterschiede auf ... aber frag nicht wie. Allein in den Ordnern, die sie zu ihrer Meisterarbeit erstellt/gelernt hat sind schon die Unterschiede klar ersichtlich und jetzt .... nachdem ein schwerer unfall dazwischen kam und sie jez egtl ihren Beruf neu lernen muss ist trotzdem klar ersichtlich ... auf nem Mac ist sie um Längen besser und schneller als an nem normalen PC ... Auch wenns ******* teuer ist hab ich ihr schonmal die ersten Sachen für das Macbook geschenkt xP


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2011)

ist das Samsung da nicht eher der Gegner zm Apple

Samsung 900X3A i5-2537M (NP-900X3A-A01DE/NP900X3A-G01AT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## loop (18. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, dass das XPS15z mit dem Macbook Air konkurrieren will. Vielmehr spielt das Design doch auf das Pro an, weshalb Samsung nicht die konkurrenz sein kann, auch wenn sie vielleicht das Iphone kopieren möchten, oder das Air mit ihrem neuen Ultra-Slimnotebook.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. Mai 2011)

jimbo24 schrieb:


> Anscheinend arbeitest Du noch nicht lange genug mit Deinem Mac. Warte nochmal ein paar Monate ab, dann bist Du größer geworden und verstehst auch solche Äußerungen.


 
jaja PicNic


----------



## rebel4life (19. Mai 2011)

jimbo24 schrieb:


> Windoof



Dieses "Windoof" Gerede ist nur eins - unnötig.

JEDES OS hat seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ja, auch DOS hat noch seine Daseinsberechtigung. Wird heutzutage noch in vielen Maschinen eingesetzt (z.B. CNC), genauso wie Minix um mal einen Exoten zu nennen.

Mac OS hat seine Zielgruppe, wenn man ein OS nur auf Internetsurfen usw. reduziert, dann kann man ziemlich pauschal sagen, dass das OS am besten darsteht, das man am besten dastehen lassen will. Sicherlich gibt es Betriebssysteme die fürs Internet ala Kiosk System optimiert wurden, aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Gerade in der Industrie und auch Forschung hat man oft Spezialsoftware, die weder unter Windows 7, Mac OSX noch Linux läuft, Step 7 ist hier ein Beispiel, es ist eine IDE für S7 Steuerungen, eine Windows 7 Version wird noch ein paar Jahre brauchen, momentan ist Step 7 unter Windows XP Professional lauffähig. 

Wie du siehst, ist es einfach nur unsinnig ein OS pauschal zu vergleichen, ihm einen idiotischen Namen aufzudrücken und dann zu sagen, dass OSX über alles erhaben ist.

PS: Apple betreibt Heuchlerei ohne Ende. Nur sind alle durch das gute Marketing geblendet. Apple und Einsatz für die Mitarbeiter? Alles nur Marketing.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Hui wieder ein Plastikbomer Apple-Klon.  Nachdem die Kopiermaschinerie von Samsung in der 9er Serie hoffentlich ihren Gipfel gefunden hat, fangen jetzt also die anderen Hersteller an. Als Designer bei einem der Konzerne käme ich mir jedenfalls ziemlich dämlich vor, wenn das alles ist was ich "eigenständig" auf die Beine stellen kann. Naja sei es drum. Für einen Preis von max. 800,- wird es sicher kein schlechtes Produkt sein. Es gibt ja wesentlich schlechtere Hersteller als Dell *Hust* Ahorn *Hust* .



Weil man das ja auch sooo viel anders machen kann ein Display und Tastatur etc.  edel in ein Gerät zu verpacken....
 Für einige Leute hat Apple echt die Welt erschaffen...

Weißt du, die Herstellen waren bemüht ihre Technik möglichst ansprechend zu verkaufen. Richtiges Design war da nebensächlich. Wozu auch? Es ist ein Nutzgegenstand. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass die leute so doof sind und sich Apple Produkte nur wegen dem Design kaufen und nicht wegen der Leistung oder des tollen Preises. Weils nunmal so ist, ändert man auch seine Denkweise als Firma und ändert das. 
Man nehme also ein Display, eine Tastatur und das Innenleben und haut es in ein sehr schlichtes Gehäuse mit nix dran....**** hat das ne Ähnlichkeit mit Apple...
Bei Apple ist nix dran am Gehäuse. Kaum macht man aber paar Gimmicks mit dran, ist es nicht mehr edel.... holla ist die Welt doof und kompliziert. 

Wer keine Probleme hat, macht sich welche, ne?


----------



## Intelfan (20. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Weil man das ja auch sooo viel anders machen kann ein Display und Tastatur etc.  edel in ein Gerät zu verpacken....
> Für einige Leute hat Apple echt die Welt erschaffen...
> 
> Weißt du, die Herstellen waren bemüht ihre Technik möglichst ansprechend zu verkaufen. Richtiges Design war da nebensächlich. Wozu auch? Es ist ein Nutzgegenstand. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass die leute so doof sind und sich Apple Produkte nur wegen dem Design kaufen und nicht wegen der Leistung oder des tollen Preises. Weils nunmal so ist, ändert man auch seine Denkweise als Firma und ändert das.
> ...



 Sauber! Genau meine Meinung  Also bin ich doch nicht der einzige der sich NICHT von Apple blenden lässt ^^


----------



## Verminaard (20. Mai 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Sauber! Genau meine Meinung  Also bin ich doch nicht der einzige der sich NICHT von Apple blenden lässt ^^


 
Natuerlich bist du nicht alleine da draussen in der boesen weiten Applewelt!


----------



## loop (20. Mai 2011)

Ich finds ja toll, dass ihr euch so rege an der Diskussion beteiligt 
Aber in ein Apple vs Windows Philosophiekampf sollte das nicht ausarten. Ich bitte doch darum möglichst sachlich und argumentativ beim Thema zu bleiben und wenigstens keine einfachen "Behauptungen" in den Raum zu werfen, die absolut nicht untermauert wurden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

Sollts auch nicht werden. Mir geht nur dieser Hype auf den Zeiger (siehe Überschrift). Apple ist auch nur nen Hersteller wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## loop (23. Mai 2011)

*Update:*

Gerüchten nach, soll das Dell XPS 15z ab morgen, den 24.05.2011 für den Einstiegsspreis von 999 USD konfigurierbar sein.

Quelle


----------

